# Bad Hair days follow washing



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just curious, but why do you want her hair to be flat? Is she in shows?


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

No, she is not going to shows, but I do want her to look her best. 
It's more about me than it is about her I guess. I love it when people say how well maintained she is. I think that starts with being clean and looking and smelling good. I cant afford a groomer so I brush her everyday and she gets a bath as need, but about twice a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

How old is she? I ask because she looks young, and new coat is changing - often causing certain areas to "stick up" as more undercoat comes in and the outer guard hairs are lengthening and changing texture.
And, what kind of dryer do you use? There is a real art to blowing out a Golden and getting the hair to lay flat. It takes a forced air dryer, a metal comb, and a good pin brush. Is there anyone close to you who shows Goldens who could show you how to do it? Some dogs, additionally, do have some wave to the coat and "it is what it is" as the saying goes... those dogs are generally dampened and have either a spandex "coat" put on, or a towel pinned tightly to hold it down while it dries. Best scenario, if you are really wanting this to be flat, is to have someone experienced show you how to do it. Frequency will also help to "train" the coat.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I use a regular hair dryer on cool setting, a wire comb and a pin brush. I guess a professional or some experienced to show me how to do it will probably be the best investment. I simply can't afford regular grooming and I like doing it myself. More pride when I get it right.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

A good cream conditioning rinse and a professional dog dryer (worth investing in one or making good with a local self serve salon/grooming station) go a long way for basic manageability. For really rebellious coats, I also give a _quick, feather light_, wide-tooth combing to 'set' direction prior to using the dryer. But as was said, there is an art and training for both groomer & coat and sometimes certain coat's Alfalfa tendencies can be tough to tame. Do the best you can (good luck!) and remember, appearance aside, that a happy, healthy pooch is always the best reflection of any dog owner.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Garfield said:


> A good cream conditioning rinse and a professional dog dryer (worth investing in one or making good with a local self serve salon/grooming station) go a long way for basic manageability. For really rebellious coats, I also give a _quick, feather light_, wide-tooth combing to 'set' direction prior to using the dryer. But as was said, there is an art and training for both groomer & coat and sometimes certain coat's Alfalfa tendencies can be tough to tame. Do the best you can (good luck!) and remember, appearance aside, that a happy, healthy pooch is always the best reflection of any dog owner.


Golden coats should not be too soft and cream rinses and conditioners used very sparingly. A coat can be blown out straight. It takes time, and good technique.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

To me, cowlicks and hair that flips up is a sign that the coat isn't completely dry. It needs to be bone dry down to the skin, which is difficult to do (at least VERY time consuming) with a regular hair dryer. When you're drying him, as you're brushing, look at the fur by the skin. If it looks kinky at all, it is not dry. Keep drying until you think he is fully dry then give him another 15 minutes.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Golden coats should not be too soft and cream rinses and conditioners used very sparingly. A coat can be blown out straight. It takes time, and good technique.


I should have specified that I only use cream rinse conditioners on dogs with unusually difficult coats and, even then, only in the dry winter months (and far from every wash even in that timeframe). Properly, regularly bathed/groomed dogs with a good diet and the right dryer rarely require them.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Looks like a young coat in between changing. You really don't need to condition. The secret is to have a super clean coat without product and completely dry without the slightest bit of dampness. The one curl up near the tail looks like it was because she wasn't thoroughly dried and sat or laid on it. Regular dryer isn't going to cut it. Regular driers on the coat can be damaging and will take you forever. If the coat is left damp at all it gives opportunity for the coat to wave in it's naturally way. You will need a good dog dryer and learn how to completely blow them out straight . When dring and you think they are done keep going a bit longer. There is some learning to blowing them out straight with the forced dryer that you will have to master.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

I guess I am going to start looking at the grooming station or used goods stores to find a proper dryer. Me and my wife work together and she is dried thoroughly. I don't mind the time it takes, I love doing it and beside of the compliments, it's bonding time. 
I guess this is something that just takes time to learn. 
Thanks again for all of the advice.


----------

